
Scroll makes hundreds of websites ad-free for $5 per month - chrisfrantz
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/28/21111865/scroll-ad-free-website-subscription-launches
======
ForHackernews
This looks fantastic. I've wanted something like this for a long time. Even
better, it sounds like they're doing it without any "blockchain" flim-flam.

We need to come up with some way to pay for media on the internet that isn't
just surveillance ad-tech, and at least on the face of it, this looks like a
step in the right direction.

------
raybb
Looks like it will have a nice way to show you which sites your money is
actually going to. Too bad it won't work on platforms like YouTube where I
often watch content from said news providers.

------
apotatopot
So, like, people are trying to make bundling websites a thing?

